# MK5 headlight switch with auto headlights on 8J



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Hi all

I thought I would give is a punt and try one of the Chinese headlight switches for golf mk5 and see if it work on my 8J . After doing some research I found most of the VW group use the same headlight switch if not for multiple combinations eg Drl , auto fogs etc . Anyway it arrived today and gave it ago . Unfortunately the switching didn't work the headlights are on all the time . From what I have read there is no reason the switch should be different inside . The switch I got could be faulty . Just want to get others opinion on this . I know golf MK4 works with 8N. I have attached some photos of the pcb.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Even if the switch is not connected, the headlights will be on as they are failsafe

Note there a loads of variations for the switch even if they look similar. Ones with DRL, Auto, rear fog only, front and rear fogs

Best bet would be to compare the wiring very carefully. Also how will you fit it as the shape is different?

Good luck


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Ahh maybe that's what's happening . Even though connected it thinks it's not. Thanks for that . Your right about combinations but the only difference on the dial between my oem one and the Chinese is one is the auto position . I don't have factory fitter drls ( I did a custom job on mine . Will put up a video sometime . There are also lots of different versions of the Chinese version with sensor ( the one I got might be faulty or not the correct one ) . For faceplate I have two options . Get a salvage plate with correct combo and swap faces or second more risky approach was to cut the current plate separating the switch from the dash illumination level switch and use a cosmetic stainless steel ring to cover cut . ( still looking into solution for this )


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds like an interesting project

I fitting OEM auto lights to mine but it is more involved as the windscreen needs to be replaced https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1529713


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Yeah I saw your project . Looks like a lot of work and costly . I did read your post but getting a all new windscreen was where I had to draw the line . I did see this link below . but again it's for the golf and even though it looks similar to the Audi I think there's a risk it might not work. That's why I took a punt on the 15 pound switch .

￡89.29 15％ Off | STYO Auto headlight switch+Rain Light Wiper Sensor+Anti Dimming Rear View Mirror For VW Passat B7 Tiguan Jetta MK5 Golf 6 MK6
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bgFreBgc


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Quick one for community does anyone have a wiring diagram for TT 8j headlight switch . I found one for the mrk 7 wanted to compare .


----------



## Gavin0478 (Dec 17, 2018)

Have you checked the vcds coding to see if you need to turn on the auto/drl setting?


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

I don't think you need too as the auto headlights is controlled by the Chinese light sensor not the oem functions . If I can work out wiring I might be able to get it to work .


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

*10-pin connector, black (T10e) (Main headlight knob)
*
Pin 1 > Dipped beam switch > CECM E8 (T16a) (white/black)
Pin 2 > Auto lights switch > CECM E14 (T16a) (yellow/blue) (Only models with automatic driving lights control)
Pin 3 > Side lights switch > CECM E1 (T16a) (grey/yellow)
Pin 4 > Ignition live > Terminal 15a (fuse SC1) (black/blue)
Pin 5 > Fog light switch > CECM E6 (T16a) (white/blue)
Pin 6 > Earth (terminal 31) (brown)
Pin 7 > Fog light switch > CECM E13 (T16a) (grey/white)
Pin 8 > Number plate lights > CECM C8 (T12d) (grey/blue)
Pin 9 > Light switch off setting > CECM E16 (T16a) (white/black)
Pin 10 > Terminal 58d (grey/blue)

*7-pin connector, black (T7) (Regulators)
*
Switch and instrument illumination regulator (E20)
Headlight range control regulator (E102) (Only models with mechanical headlight range control)
Daytime running lights switch (E579) (Only models with daytime running lights)

Pin 1 > CECM G10 (T12e) (grey)
Pin 2 > CECM G4 (T12e) (grey/green)
Pin 3 > Left and right headlight range control motors (E102) (red/yellow)
Pin 4 > Left and right headlight range control motors (E102), CECM E10 (T16a) (E579) (grey/yellow)
Pin 5 > Earth (terminal 31) (E102, E579) (brown)
Pin 6 > Terminal 58d (E102, E579) (grey/blue)
Pin 7 > CECM G10 (T12e) (grey/blue)

*6-pin connector, black (T6) (Coming/leaving home button connector)
*
Pin 1 > Earth (terminal 31) (brown)
Pin 2 > CECM C4 (T12d) (purple/white)
Pin 3 > CECM E12(T16a) (purple/yellow)
Pin 4 > CECM K10 (T10d) (red/white),,,,,,, Positive connection 6 (30a) in main wiring harness
Pin 5 > Vacant
Pin 6 > Vacant

I got this from Elsawin for my car when I fitted the auto lights. Might be some model year differences (especially with wire colours) but should help get you started


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

You need to change the coding to make it work. The switch is not wired directly to the lighting circuit. It's only connected to the central electronic module. This module controls all the lights. You can turn On and Off all the lights using a OBD2 tool.

Mine is equipped with auto headlight but I don't use it because it's very annoying. The backlight of the instrument cluster is still turning off even the switch is set to auto.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wolvez said:


> Mine is equipped with auto headlight but I don't use it because it's very annoying. The backlight of the instrument cluster is still turning off even the switch is set to auto.


You can code the instrument cluster lighting to stay on permanently. The scales and needles can be coded separately


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> *10-pin connector, black (T10e) (Main headlight knob)
> *
> Pin 1 > Dipped beam switch > CECM E8 (T16a) (white/black)
> Pin 2 > Auto lights switch > CECM E14 (T16a) (yellow/blue) (Only models with automatic driving lights control)
> ...


 Thanks for this . Wiring looks on initial look the same as the mrk 7 . The seller should be sending me another version of the switch . Will have ago and let you know how I get Along


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Wolvez said:


> You need to change the coding to make it work. The switch is not wired directly to the lighting circuit. It's only connected to the central electronic module. This module controls all the lights. You can turn On and Off all the lights using a OBD2 tool.
> 
> Mine is equipped with auto headlight but I don't use it because it's very annoying. The backlight of the instrument cluster is still turning off even the switch is set to auto.


So you saying even though the Chinese modified switch has its own senor for auto lights I would still need to code the auto lights to work the central lighting module ( can't remember what's it's called it's under drivers side well ) I know some be models require a trigger wire for the lights to work . Which needs to go from switch to that module.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I doubt it requires coding. The new switch will just turn on the headlights in the same way as by manually turning the knob


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> I doubt it requires coding. The new switch will just turn on the headlights in the same way as by manually turning the knob


Yeah that's what I would have thought it's just a circuit with a photo sensor in the middle . So when light reaches level it will complete the circuit .

Question is the 8j 2009 closer to a mrk 6 or 7 golf


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The 8J is probably more similar to the MK5 Golf


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is equipped with auto headlight but I don't use it because it's very annoying. The backlight of the instrument cluster is still turning off even the switch is set to auto.
> ...


The problem it cannot be coded to stay on permanently only when the switch is only set to Auto.



MT-V6 said:


> I doubt it requires coding. The new switch will just turn on the headlights in the same way as by manually turning the knob


Rain/Light sensor is needed to make auto headlights work.


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Wolvez said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wolvez said:
> ...


I think you are mistaking the the two topics mt-v6 has done an oem install of auto headlights but I'm doing a hack using a modified light switch and senor that you can get on AliExpress for the golf . Here's a video. It's a plug and play way of getting auto headlights.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

DWTK said:


> I think you are mistaking the the two topics mt-v6 has done an oem install of auto headlights but I'm doing a hack using a modified light switch and senor that you can get on AliExpress for the golf . Here's a video. It's a plug and play way of getting auto headlights.


It's not the switch that turns ON the light it's the computer.

If the car is not equipped with fog lights. Even if all necessary hardware required for fog lights are installed it will not work unless you recode it to let the computer know fog light is installed. Try switching the light on without the key in the ignition, the computer will not turn it on. You might assume the radio is connected to the ignition switch because it turns off everytime you removed the key. Try pressing the power button without the key and it will turn ON and shutdown after 30mins. Try leaving the interior lights ON. The computer will turn it off after few minutes Unless you close/open the door. After the computer turn off the light if you try pressing the switch it will not turn on unless you open/close the door.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Take a look at this link as it supports Wolvez's comment on coding. You'll need a VCDS in order to let the car know what's there otherwise the switch won't work. Note, this is from my 2007 German spec (pre-facelift) so your options will probably be different.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837153


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes the CECM does the final switching of the lights, but the new switch will send the same 12v signal to the CECM whether it is in 'on' position or whether in 'auto'. When in auto, there is effectively another switch (the light sensor) between the knob and the cecm

Coding is only required for OEM installs as the cecm needs to know there is a sensor to communicate with over LIN. Aftermarket kits therefore won't need coding as all the electronics are internal to the kit and the cecm will continue to just turn the headlights on when it receives a 12v signal from the light switch


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ DWTK - you should be able to find the wiring diagram here in the KB -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Huge difference on the switch.


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Wolvez said:


> Huge difference on the switch.


How is there a huge difference in switch . It's just the facia that is different design and connection is the same across the whole vw group . Haven't had much time to play with it this weekend but get back to you once I do


----------



## Avalanche (Aug 20, 2019)

DWTK said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > Huge difference on the switch.
> ...


DWTK did you ever manage to get this working? Thanks


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Avalanche said:


> DWTK said:
> 
> 
> > Wolvez said:
> ...


Sorry for late reply I wasn't getting any updates to let me know of responses . So I took out the Audi TT light switch and plugged the golf one with light Sensor . The lights were permantly on regardless of switching . I told the mrk 5 light apart and the internals are identical. I can take pics if anyone wants to help . I think wiring diagram of the TT might help . Have seen on A4 post of people connecting another wire to module under dash . But I got distracted and haven't got back to project

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Also I'm willing to post to someone with time and know how to get it working for community . I can always get another if someone can it working . pM me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The lights being on permanently is an indication there is a fault. Even with the light switch disconnected they will be on as a failsafe

The extra wire under the dash goes to the cecm to give the signal that it is in the auto position


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Looks it needs more modifications than I can do . As mentioned willing to post to someone who wants to take up challenge. If this can work for mrk 5 golf the TT isn't far off .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you can figure out how to wire this to my 2007 switch (shown below), or which one I would need to make the conversion, that would be awesome!

Right now, it looks like I'd have to add the auto-mirror sensor and I'm just not willing to drop that kind of money on a new windshield and sensor just to avoid reaching down and turning the switch on or off as needed.

I'm lazy, sure. But not THAT lazy!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

I too have one of these switches lying in pieces in a box in my garage with the same experience of the ' on by deFAULT' after trying this - pulled it apart. The PCB won't fit on the OEM switch as there will not be an AUTO position. I think one option is to try to convince the manufacturer that there's a market. Otherwise would it mean re-pinning the lighting switch socket. 
Whilst tinkering with mine a spark came of the PCB - therefore it may well be fried.
Comparison of Mk7 Pin out & TT 8J pin out is guess is the next step? 
Doe anyonw know some with a Golf who's had these working?


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

On the mark 1 TT these were straight plug and play with the golf . The pin layout looks the same on my TT 2010 and plugs in fine into uni LT which is for mrk 5 golf . I'm only interested in the auto headlights switch not the drls switch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avalanche (Aug 20, 2019)

I've got one of these switches working on my 2011 VW Caddy, which is based on a MK5 Golf.


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone think a kit like one of these will work

￡15.09 23％ Off | Universal 12V Car Auto Light Sensor System Automatically Control Light Sensor Autolight Sensor
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0gOX6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

DWTK said:


> Does anyone think a kit like one of these will work
> 
> ￡15.09 23％ Off | Universal 12V Car Auto Light Sensor System Automatically Control Light Sensor Autolight Sensor
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0gOX6
> ...


I might this a go guys . Anyone know where I can get to the parking brake ground wire without taking apart the center console a pic and location might help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I did an auto headlight conversion for a VW and from your pictures, it appears to be missing a module that plugs between the back of the switch and the original harness.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auto-Head-L ... 0005.m1851


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

mr gee said:


> I did an auto headlight conversion for a VW and from your pictures, it appears to be missing a module that plugs between the back of the switch and the original harness.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auto-Head-L ... 0005.m1851


Hi there are some with external module and some with internal . It's the same unit I believe .

I think the universal solution is probably best . I'm gonna give it ago but need to know where the parking brake ground can be tapped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Probably to the earth point under the centre console


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> Probably to the earth point under the centre console


is there away of doing it without removing center console ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll check the wiring diagrams later, I am just assuming the switch is near the lever


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> I'll check the wiring diagrams later, I am just assuming the switch is near the lever


thanks. I have looked at the centre console dismantle and it looks a nightmare. so grateful if you can find a place I can tap into that's more easily accessible. Will do a video of install for the community once I do.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

What's the logic of the unit?

Why tap into the hand brake?

If your just testing could you not just have it open or shorted to ground.

Steve


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

I'm not 100% clear but I assume when the handbrake is up the ecu module will cut headlights after period of time .


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

DWTK said:


> I'm not 100% clear but I assume when the handbrake is up the ecu module will cut headlights after period of time .


I don't think this is correct. The headlights will stay on forever if the ignition is on, and turn off when the ignition is turned off. They can then be turned back on manually.

It looks like the handbrake earth goes to the common earth on the lower right A pillar. Though any earth will do, so if you are testing just use any bare metal.


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> DWTK said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not 100% clear but I assume when the handbrake is up the ecu module will cut headlights after period of time .
> ...


Thanks will do . Will report back once I get and fit might be some time as it take slow boat from China . Also I've just created a video for installing a new px6 android head unit in my car with carplay . Compared to my old px3 it's night and day . Will create a post soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

